
Ask HN: To-Do/GTD extensions for browsers? - pit2
I have seen many recommendations for CLI tools for ToDo&#x2F;GTD workflows but not many for the browser. Do you use your browser (offline, locally) as a platform to keep track of your tasks?
======
cimmanom
I use a web app (Asana) for GTD because I can access it from anywhere and it's
always up to date. The mobile app can be used offline and syncs back up when
you have a connection again.

An additional browser extension wouldn't be much help since the app is always
open and just a cmd-tab cmd-~ or a double tap of the home button plus a few
swipes away from what I'm currrently doing.

